# long time no speak!



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

it's been a while since i've been on here. i hope everyone is ok.

thought i'd post some cute pics of frank - think last time i posted he was only about 10-12 weeks ish. he's now 6 months old :O time goes so quickly!

it seems like yesterday i was fretting over frank's whining through the night & the mishaps with toilet training. for all those going through all that with a new pup, trust me it gets better in no time. cockerpoos are clever little things.










































































frank has made me so 'dog mad' that i've created my own little dog coat shop. if anybody fancies a quality hand made dog coat for your gorgeous cockerpoo (or you just fancy a nosey at the coats i'm selling) click on the link to get to my ebay shop: 
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/thedogcoatshop

now i'm off to catch up on the 1000's of posts i've missed!! love to all xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

love all the coats!! And Frank is a great model!! Am thinking about a new coat for Betty so will have a look at yours! x


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

he is a natural model...& laps up the attention when we're taking his photo! he's a vain thing xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the coats....and what great pic of him!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Frank's a natural! I think my Rupert's going to look a lot like Frank when he grows up so interesting to see pics - and coats! Will definitely have a look at your site.
xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is gorgeous and love the coats!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Frank is my kinda guy! Off to look at your coats


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Frank is so cute,he loos fab in his coats.My girls have the trouser suits too lol xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! He's gorgeous, and the coats look great!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jen & Frank ... lovely pics ... made me smile ... What a lovely cockapoo Frank is too..

Time does fly with a cockapoo to care for


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fabulous Frank 

What a great model- sure you will sell loads with him as your model


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh welcome back but you've obviously been busy .... going to check out your coats x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh welcome back but you've obviously been busy .... going to check out your coats x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They are great are nt you clever I'll be ordering a couple of them... need to check my measurements but mine are both just under 4cans tall


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

humnh....would you ship to Canada??? i love the plaid coat that you have on Frank...and would love a girlier one if you have ever made one???


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow love the rain coats - thats just what we need 

Frank is gorgeous x


----------



## jennifersarah (Mar 14, 2011)

eep, i really need to make time to come on here more often.

amanda - i am v sorry for the lack of reply until now...when you say 'plaid' i'm presuming you mean the tartan coats? you're SO right - we need to sell more girly colours and this is something i will defo look into. keep an eye on our little shop for new additions!

and of course we will ship the coat to beautiful canada for you. lucky coat - i wouldn't mind being shipped there myself! always wanted to visit...one day i will!

thank you everyone for the kind comments.

jen xxxx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Jen,
Frank is gorgeous and I love the coats!
They'd look great in Cath Kidston fabrics for the girls! (hint hint!)
Pip x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> you're SO right - we need to sell more girly colours and this is something i will defo look into.


Ooh, yes please, your coats look brilliant, but my daughter would never allow Izzy to wear anything that's not pink! 
I like the idea of Cath Kidston ....


----------

